# Looking forward to my new set up



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys and girls, I havent talked to many of you in a while. I hope all is well. I am looking forward to my new house in yes North Dakota, but home is what you make of it. I havent totally decided on what kind of theme but I am leaning to the amazon again. I was also thinking about African rock fish to make it easy on me, although I have never seen many nice freshwater plants for this set up. LOL just a bunch of rocks is all you need right LOL. Well again I hope all is well and thanks for the great info this site has always been. I wanted to give NIKO a shout, I hope your staying cool in that Texas heat.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

good to see you back


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice to see you back Charley!

Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------

